# Sig Request



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

hello there well i want a brad pitt sig....i have a pic of him from mr and mrs smith that i like alot....

The Request:

brad pitt sig


Pics:











Title: Mr. Smith


Sub-Text: Brad Pitt


More Sub-Text: none


Colors: well i like the color of the background in the pic i a showed *that orange/yellowish color* so something along those colors


Size: 420 x 220


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


basically i want the focus to be that photo of him and i want a nice background for it...


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

wow very nice composure...i like it alot...ill give a few other people chances to see if anyone else enters...but very nice work


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Edit: Forget what I said, nice sig Composure.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Here's something i put together..


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

wow that is tight ncc...very nice....i need to think about which one i want....great job guys


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ok well i made my choice...both r great ...composures has a dream guy thing going with it which is good but nccs fits the avatar i have and the idea i had in my head for it...both great thanks guys


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

eewww Steph has Brad Pitt in her sig that would be kinda gay if she wasnt a girl.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well i alot of people on here still think im a guy so im sure they will think im gay lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You know nude photos would clear alot of that mistaken identity up :dunno:


----------

